# Sources for used diapers?



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

Considering the very recent TP decision (see the TP diapers forum), can we get a list of places where we can sell/buy used diapers fee-free? I only know of a couple. Please add on









Diaperpin
Amity Mama (may need to join to view)

Any others out there?


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I think parentsplace has a diaper board. We can also all join the MDC mama blogring at xanga and post our FS lists with pictures there. :LOL


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

:


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

:


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

:


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

Babycenter (eck) opens once a week for diaper selling/trading. I really hate to go else where.....


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Um sign up at xanga and link your real blog to it? I'm not real sure but I just know that there are quite a few mdc mamas in the ring already.


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

:


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Count me in as someone who wants to know too.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Someone with a website could maybe host a swap board somehow? Any techies out there who think that could happen?


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Just wondering too


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

could we start a yahoo or msn group for mdc mammas to sell and trade? I think its a free service, but I'm not sure, anyone know?


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Just read about it and I will not be paying the fee this is bull but what ever.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

There is a Yahoo group called DiaperSWAP. I've never shopped on there, but I've looked.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Annette&Aden has a forum set up...Here's the link!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I also have a board.

http://www.babies-and-beyond.com/for...splay.php?f=95

I know Ill get beat for posting this, but oh well!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Also SheKnows.com has a CDing board you can post dipes on!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

There are yahoo groups already set up for diaper selling, trading, and swapping. I'm on a Canadian one, for those of you in Canada. I'm pretty sure that there is more than one US yahoo diaper selling etc group already set up as well.

Alison


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

cd reviews

ppdiapering yahoo group

pp flea market board

are great places to buy, sell, swap and spam auctions


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

http://forums.delphiforums.com/clothdiapering/start

http://forums.delphiforums.com/clothaddict/start


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

www.orangestarfish.com has some used diapers


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

The following yahoogroups are great resources for gently loved diapers:

Mamabarter
Clothdiapertalk
Diaperswap

Also, the buy/sell forum at www.motherease.com is a great place for...Motherease! (used).

At www.borntolove.com there is a diaper swap forum: http://www.escribe.com/children/clothdiaper/bb/

If you're a posting member of the babybargains website (www.babybargains.com) then their yahoogroup
(babybargains) also has people posting used dipes.

Sometimes people post at craigslist (www.craigslist.org) -- on the right side of the screen, click on your local group and then click on "baby & kids".

Also, I did well posting a "wanted: cloth diapers" ad at freecycle on my local list (www.freecycle.org).

HTH!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

popcorn guy nak


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't mind paying the fee...so am I going to be the only one still selling in the TP









Honestly I don't have time to go check out all these other places.That is why I had planned on sticking to the TP even with the fee.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I don't mind paying the fee...so am I going to be the only one still selling in the TP









Honestly I don't have time to go check out all these other places.That is why I had planned on sticking to the TP even with the fee.

Oh I mind paying any fee! I really mind being penalized for someone's else's mistakes. It is like high school where the teachers punish the whole class for one dumb asses mistake. Fee smee. I will be taking my goodies elsewhere. :nana:


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

_Mod note: If you would like to discuss the fee for TP decision you may do so on the thread already going on the Trading Post. If you would like to discuss places to buy and sell used diapers you may continue to do so here._


----------



## Rising Sun (Sep 15, 2003)

www.wahmchicks.com

I know it has been slow over there, but I'll bet it gets really busy if everybody starts listing their diapers. It's FREE to list, to buy, etc. The auction site is FREE!!!!

Teri


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm in Canada! I'd like to know what this one is...is there a link to it? How do I find it?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alison*
There are yahoo groups already set up for diaper selling, trading, and swapping. I'm on a Canadian one, for those of you in Canada. I'm pretty sure that there is more than one US yahoo diaper selling etc group already set up as well.

Alison


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

diaperSWAP at yahoo groups is really huge and is on my diaper shopping route.

There never seems to be anything at wahmchicks or at kittybids - but maybe there will be if we can go there en mass...


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I think a Yahoo group would be great! Anyone want to volunteer to set one up? I have one (MDC baby pantry...) that was set up for ffs stuff but it's been dead for months- we could always convert it to a diaper selling board...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Id hate to have to check all the sites listed to find diapers from the same group of moms I normally buy from here. Maybe we could rally together at one place and make our own TP


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
Id hate to have to check all the sites listed to find diapers from the same group of moms I normally buy from here. Maybe we could rally together at one place and make our own TP

I like this idea. I know all you mamas and trust you enough to buy used dipes from you. Checking 10 other sites and not knowing everyone doesn't sound nearly as appealing what we have (er had) with the TP.

Proboards offer a really nice free web hosting.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Id hate to have to check all the sites listed to find diapers from the same group of moms I normally buy from here. Maybe we could rally together at one place and make our own TP


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*









I second that nod!


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I third that nod!! I've had great experiences with all my TP purchases, sales and trades..Not sure with other boards..I wanna stick with you guys!!!


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm in. I think it's pretty simple to set up a yahoogroup. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

:


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
Id hate to have to check all the sites listed to find diapers from the same group of moms I normally buy from here. Maybe we could rally together at one place and make our own TP











I could try to set something up if there isn't one already going. I really can't check 20 different places.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Yahoo groups are also kind of a pain and hard to navigate. I think a bulletin board (like the TP) is much better. I'll look around...

ETA: Ezboard offers free accounts with the option to upgrade to a gold community with a VERY small fee. 3 months for $9.95 and ad free!







Not sure who would pay for it, though.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Yahoo groups are also kind of a pain and hard to navigate. I think a bulletin board (like the TP) is much better. I'll look around...

Proboards is nearly identical to the format here!

Let me find a link, I'll brb

eta: here is the link: http://www.proboards.com/index.html


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool - proboards is free! We need a name. :LOL

ETA: proboards was easy to set up! http://clothdiaperswap.proboards36.com/


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Cool - proboards is free! We need a name. :LOL

Ooohh...Should we start a poll? Do you think that would be allowed in the poll section? Or the diapering thread on FYT?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I just made one to see how it worked (added link above). The name is pretty generic, but I was just playing around. A poll sounds cool. Is the name very important? :LOL


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
I just made one to see how it worked (added link above). The name is pretty generic, but I was just playing around. A poll sounds cool. Is the name very important? :LOL

No, the name isn't important at all :LOL. Just thought it would be fun to bat around ideas.

Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Couldn't we talk to a couple of the gals here that already have a board and move there..if they'd have us?!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
No, the name isn't important at all :LOL. Just thought it would be fun to bat around ideas.

Thanks for setting it up!

We totally don't have to use it - I was just seeing how it would work.







The colors are AWFUL right now! :LOL It's bothering my eyes.


----------



## MMMClan (Jul 18, 2003)

Little Blessing Resale

Kathy at Little Blessings Resale has used diapers and goodies too


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Kellieblue....

It looks good to me!


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Would we sell things other than diapers, like books and clothes or would it be strictly diapers? And would those of us who are just shopping, not selling be welcome?


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

Can we exclude the perverts somehow? Some kind of moderated membership or required board "intro post" or something? Sorry but they are gross and they tend to infiltrate these boards...

Would we get in trouble if we named it "MotheringMamasSwap" or something like that?


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris0110*
Would we sell things other than diapers, like books and clothes or would it be strictly diapers? And would those of us who are just shopping, not selling be welcome?









same questions here


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

sounds perfect to me and if I get an opinion, I think something similar to the TP would be ideal. Where you can sell all sorts of mama, baby, home-type goodies. And I agree with whoever suggested a moderated membership to keep the ickies and the pervies out. Kel, I'll be at your new site for sure









ashlee


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovemylittlegirl*
sounds perfect to me and if I get an opinion, I think something similar to the TP would be ideal. Where you can sell all sorts of mama, baby, home-type goodies. And I agree with whoever suggested a moderated membership to keep the ickies and the pervies out. Kel, I'll be at your new site for sure









ashlee

With pro-baords we can set up as many forums as we like. We could have one for diapers, one for Mama stuff, one for baby stuff etc... However, we decide works best









It would be nice if we could limit it to MDC Mamas, or others we feel are trusted people - definately no ickies :LOL


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
With pro-baords we can set up as many forums as we like. We could have one for diapers, one for Mama stuff, one for baby stuff etc... However, we decide works best









It would be nice if we could limit it to MDC Mamas, or others we feel are trusted people - definately no ickies :LOL

This is great. I'm in, too.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Should we state that everyone use their MDC name for easy referrence?


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
Should we state that everyone use their MDC name for easy referrence?

I was thinking that would make things *much* easier.


----------



## Gabrielle's Mom (Aug 10, 2003)

i'm in too







:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
I was thinking that would make things *much* easier.

yup **much** easier, but I see ashlee(Ilovemylittlegirl) is already using a different name, LOL


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

www.kittybids.com can be free.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I'll change membership to an approval basis and yup - I think selling/trading of anything would be fine (within reason of course :LOL).

ETA: how do we do this without too many rules?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
ETA: how do we do this without too many rules?









How about only people from MDC, and use your username on MDC, and then that should be all we need, follow the *original* rules of the TP maybe?


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
How about only people from MDC, and use your username on MDC, and then that should be all we need, follow the *original* rules of the TP maybe?

How about WAHM's posting there stuff too?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I think it should be very open. I can't figure out how to make it membership by approval yet.







About the WAHM thing - sinec there are no fees to use the board, I don't see why they wouldn't be able to spam. They aren't paying for advertising so there wouldn't need to be restrictions on that.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

How about name it the anti-TP







:

Ok looks like I will have to join because I want to stick with you ladies , my only friends :LOL

Although I have to say paying to be at the TP would be so much easier then having to hang out at two seperate sites *sigh*


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

THe only way people will be find it is from here, so I don't think we have to worry about weirdos yet. It's really a free-for-all. I guess if there are problems, we can worry about it then.

Are we allowed to ask here who plans to pay to use the TP?


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Someone mentioned a current board. Id love to have ya. If you wanted to join a board already created, you can check out mine.

www.babies-and-beyond.com/forums. My CDing board is in the Babies section. I dunno if its easier for us to create a new board or just switch over for a TP. Its up to you. I just wanted to let you know that Im MORE than willing to have ya all and so are all my other ladies!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellieblue*
Are we allowed to ask here who plans to pay to use the TP?









I do







:


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I signed up. i am so excited.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
How about WAHM's posting there stuff too?

totally!

I actually never read the TP rules and still havent, LOL, so I dont know whats on them, LOL


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm, since we're adding boards other than just cd trading, maybe I should change the name :LOL

talkshopandswap :LOL


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I joined kellies list!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Woo-hoo! I joined too







Thanks for setting this up chickie!


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Can you see me :LOL

I just signed up too









Thanks for coordinating a great alternative


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I sure have enjoyed my buying spree here.... :LOL I'll join! Although I have a hard time selling...I might just be buying







: . If you guys find there's not enough traffic, I really recommend Diaperpin.com. There are some great people over there, and the FSOT board could really use some action.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

I registered. "Radish"


----------



## Mami (Mar 19, 2004)

OK, I'm in too







Miss the smilies though...


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm going to go join too... I've only just discovered you all, I can't leave the party now!


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I do







:


I'll pay as well, but will also join Kellie's list.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Uh, did someone already choose the name "Holli"? I find that unbelievable but that's what it tells me when I try to join! Oh well! :LOL

ETA: Uh, never mind. Looks like it was me after all? I don't know what's going on..

I joined the huge DiaperSwap Yahoo group!

Holli

That happened to me too. I couldn't believe someone stole my name until I realized it was me trying to get in with the wrong pass word.







:

And that is a good example of why I just need to stay in the TP.Because my brain can't handle new forums :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Jamie, you're up way too early. Are you hoping for KP? Did you know she changed the stocking time? :LOL

I haven't gone to bed yet.I had to wait for Brandon to go to sleep before I could start painting and dying and now I am wide awake.No I am not trying for KP's because I don't have money or hyena cart skills :LOL


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks for setting this up!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

more smiles coming


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm a newbie with a 10 week old... I've mostly lurked and lesrned a LOT, but also bought... mind if I join?


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

I joined last night!


----------



## mom22lilguys (May 13, 2004)

I just joined too. Thanks for setting it up!!







I'm still in buying mode but may have to start selling soon DS is threatening to PL!! Now if I could only figure out how to change my password


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lerlerler*
I'm a newbie with a 10 week old... I've mostly lurked and lesrned a LOT, but also bought... mind if I join?

Please join us!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I joined Kellie's list under my MDC name ChristyH







Only problem is I have a sucky moniter and it darkens the colors on my screen. So that dark color on the background of the site makes it impossible for me to read anything


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm off to join also


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

yep - Kel just told me there are already 105 members at her new site. It'd be really cool if everyone could meet up there









ashlee


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the new board!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Me too! Just signed up...


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

i'm there! thanks kellie!


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Yep, I just joined, too







-- I can't believe this happened to the TP the very week I was finally going to start SELLING instead of only BUYING







, sigh...

Come on over, everyone! You _know_ you want newborn fluff and I've got it!









Guin


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

I just joined too! I was just starting to get the hang of the TP... Thanks, Kellie, for setting this up! I'm sure it'll be GREAT!


----------



## msrog (Mar 28, 2004)

i'm on there too


----------



## Annie (Feb 14, 2004)

Yes! ITA with this suggestion. As much as i like looking at all the sites everyone suggested, i really love the MDC community and when my time comes, i'd love to buy some diapers from MDC mamas.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

Kellie,

Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay I can not get into that site at all anymore.Was I banned already


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
I'm in Canada! I'd like to know what this one is...is there a link to it? How do I find it?









There are three related Canadian yahoogroups so I will give you them all









[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Steph


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugh..I already subscribed and unsubscribed to the yahoo group diaperswap..Tons of FS posts but I don't know those people..I didn't want to buy from someone I didn't know..I'm sticking with kellie's new site!!









Thanks guys!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Okay I can not get into that site at all anymore.Was I banned already

















:







: Yeah, you were naughty!! :LOL

Did you get my reply to your email? They generate a password for you when you first join. You have to use that when you first login and then you reset your password. I'll go in now and assign you a new one and PM it to you.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I signed up too, but Full Heart was taken, so I am Fullheart, lol. I hope there will be no confusion!









Michelle


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

I think I must be an idiot. Or maybe just exhausted from up all night with teething nursing toddler. How do I get on the site/list? THank you.


----------



## creolegirl (Jun 14, 2004)

I just wanted to say that this is a GREAT! idea. I have some stuff soon to sell. I'm in









Thx Kelli!!!


----------

